
CSS Vertical Align for Everyone (Dummies Included) - JoseRosario95
https://medium.com/outsystems-experts/css-vertical-align-for-everyone-dummies-included-44af86f4ba40#.wwfriqyh7
======
joaograzina
O love the Toads. Personally an eye opener

